# Colored pencils - "Never Again Project"



## yaroslaw (Oct 8, 2017)

Okay, that looks easy. Everyone is doing colored pencils. Just glue some together, drill, glue, turn. Right?...

That was one of those "I had to do it once, but never again" projects. Heck, I still have second 2" Sierra blank, might never turn it.

Glueing... That was fun! (not)
Blowouts on drilling... Easy fix - just glue two pieces together, redrill. Repeat until succeed. 

But turning, oh my. No matter what I did, what tools used, how sharp they were - pencils just flew off. The only thing that worked - grinding with a Dremel on a lathe. Half a year to finish that project


----------



## stuckinohio (Oct 8, 2017)

I really like the contrast of the colored lead and black.


----------



## budnder (Oct 8, 2017)

I like it - very nice.


----------



## Jolly Red (Oct 8, 2017)

Good looking pen.   I also tried to do one, and it was a disaster.  Will not be trying again.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks like it was worth the trouble. Great pen.


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 8, 2017)

I think that's the best one I've seen yet! I really like the black...


----------



## tomtedesco (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks great, in a few months you will forget the trouble and turn the other blank.


----------



## Lucky2 (Oct 8, 2017)

Wowsa, that's a sharp looking pen.
Len


----------



## MRDucks2 (Oct 8, 2017)

Best looking colored pencil pen I have seen so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rolandranch (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice job! Looks great.


----------



## magpens (Oct 9, 2017)

You get an A+ for both your pen and your perseverance !!!!!

But, seriously, how did you get the black color both in the wood of the pencils and in the matrix of glue around them ????


----------



## kenlicciardello (Oct 9, 2017)

Great pen.  Really like the black.  But I had the same question.  How did you get the black in the pencil and glue?

Best colored pencil I have seen.  Have several teacher friends that would really like one.


----------



## yaroslaw (Oct 9, 2017)

magpens said:


> You get an A+ for both your pen and your perseverance !!!!!
> 
> But, seriously, how did you get the black color both in the wood of the pencils and in the matrix of glue around them ????



Black pencils. They are made of some polymer shmoo (not wood, or may be some wood dust mixed in). When I saw them I was super happy - looks way more cool then regular colored pencils. And dark matrix of glue was epoxy with mixed in black dye. And gluing it was not fun

Main problem is epoxy is not holding pencils for some reason. May be it doesn't stick to paint, may be I've should wash them with acetone prior to gluing, and sandpaper would definitely help, so don't skip this step if you try it by yourself. 

And yeah, leads also want to go away when they become exposed on a side. So really, it's almost unturnable with normal tools.

Actually, I've first seen idea of grinding pen away after reading post by George (robutacion) several years ago, where he shows how to "turn" a pen barrel from styrofoam. But I'm using small dremel with sanding barrel, much more controllable.

Here's that thread


----------



## magpens (Oct 9, 2017)

I'll have to look for those black-wooded pencils ... never have I seen them ... gotta try this.

Can you tell us the brand name of the pencils, please, Yaroslav ?


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 9, 2017)

I think it looks great.  And if it was as hard as you say.......I would keep it for myself.

You did good.  Going to keep that "grinding idea" in my head for a long time.   Never know when I might try it out on something else.


----------



## Aces-High (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes! Love the black!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 9, 2017)

Very nice work!


----------



## MikeL (Oct 11, 2017)

It may have been a pain in the backside but it sure is a pretty pen!


----------



## yaroslaw (Oct 16, 2017)

magpens said:


> I'll have to look for those black-wooded pencils ... never have I seen them ... gotta try this.
> 
> Can you tell us the brand name of the pencils, please, Yaroslav ?



Sorry for not very prompt response - had a show these days.

I can't help you on a brand name - first of, I live some 10000km and an ocean from you, that means almost no brand names are the same (we don't have even Loctite here!). 

Second thing it was some chineseum brand that I don't really remember a name I just went to local Metro supermarket in school/kid's supply section and it was first I picked up on a shelf. 

Sorry


----------



## stuckinohio (Oct 16, 2017)

I found these,and it seems they are not wood, which means it might be the same type of stuff that Yaroslaw uses since he refers to them as Polymer Shmoo!


----------



## stuckinohio (Oct 16, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Colored-Penc...08157110&sr=8-10&keywords=black+color+pencils

Link...

After reading, the area around the lead does seem to be some sort of wood pulp, according to the manufacturer. It is the lead that they were referring to as being wax blend or something.


----------



## eppen (Oct 16, 2017)

I found a brand called black widow on amazon.  Not sure of the quality but they have black cores 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## yaroslaw (Oct 16, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Colored-Penc...08157110&sr=8-10&keywords=black+color+pencils
> 
> Link...
> 
> After reading, the area around the lead does seem to be some sort of wood pulp, according to the manufacturer. It is the lead that they were referring to as being wax blend or something.



Wood pulp mixed with some polymer - may be. Mine are soft and not "woody" to the touch.

Have to mention, that mine were A LOT cheaper. Can't remember exact price, but something around 1 dollar? for 6(or 12)? If I could find another pack I'll inform you


----------



## stuckinohio (Oct 16, 2017)

yaroslaw said:


> stuckinohio said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amazon.com/Colored-Penc...08157110&sr=8-10&keywords=black+color+pencils
> ...



 thank you.


----------



## magpens (Oct 16, 2017)

Yaroslav,

Thank you ... the info you provided does help me, believe it or not.

Lewis,

Thank you also ... perhaps you can forward the info you have to me re: brand, etc please. . Oh, I see you did, thanks. . Is the pencil cross-section hexagonal or round ?

Eppen,

Thank you for your info. . Those Black Widow pencils ... I wonder if they have a hexagonal cross section.


----------



## LouCee (Oct 16, 2017)

It looks like the Black Widow pencils are hexagonal. This article has a close up picture of them sharpened, the article also mentions that they are hexagonal. 

http://www.theartgearguide.com/home/black-widow-pencils


----------



## magpens (Oct 16, 2017)

LouCee,

Thank you for the information you provided ... they are indeed hexagonal !


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Oct 17, 2017)

Great pairing of blank with pen! Novel and attractive - that's a winner!


----------



## Rounder (Oct 17, 2017)

I like that the outer coating of the pencil is the same color as the lead in the middle. Very interesting. Beautiful pen.


----------



## Missyg15 (Oct 18, 2017)

I absolutely beautiful but I don’t think I have that kind of patience. Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mrBriken (Jan 18, 2019)

Perhaps this is not usual, but I like mechanical pencils. For example, here are https://wowpencils.com/best-mechanical-pencils/.They are convenient for drawing.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 18, 2019)

Can't argue with results, looks great!


----------



## jeff (Jan 18, 2019)

mrBriken said:


> Perhaps this is not usual, but I like mechanical pencils. For example, here are https://wowpencils.com/best-mechanical-pencils/.They are convenient for drawing.



This is a spammer. I was suspicious of this user from the Ukraine when I approved the membership, but I decided to give him a chance. My spammer-detecting gut is rarely wrong, but my apologies for this one.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 18, 2019)

jeff said:


> mrBriken said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps this is not usual, but I like mechanical pencils. For example, here are https://wowpencils.com/best-mechanical-pencils/.They are convenient for drawing.
> ...


  Wow Jeff good catch. Could we maybe get rid of his post all together??  Is there any virus in the link??  I clicked on it. 

I get suspicious myself many times when old threads are brought to life again. People just join and they are looking at 10 year old posts gets my attention. They jump right into the conversation as if it still in play. Maybe just me. Thanks for watching.


----------



## jeff (Jan 18, 2019)

Shortly, I'll delete all the recent posts in this thread.


----------

